# Avoiding Damage to Shingles with Ladder ON a Lower Roof



## Zeigh (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello,

I need some suggestions for how to avoid or limit damage to asphalt shingles from ladder feet when it is on a lower roof. (This is not about the ladder against the edge of a roof.)

My project involves repairing fascia on a second story roof with a home that has a lower 4:12 pitched porch roof all the way around the structure. So far I have been able to use a Little Giant ladder to access what I need (yes, with a safety harness). However, what I am finding with the Summer heat, is that the ladder feet start to dig into the shingles and leave permanent marks. A paint tarp only makes a minor difference. Some options that I start to come up with degrade the friction of the ladder hold on the roof. UGH, I would like avoid using roof brackets unless I have to.

So, what do you professionals do?


Peace,
Dr. Z.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Build this out of plywood and a 2x4 and attach carpet to the bottom.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I try to only work on the roof while the shingles are cool as they are harder to damage than when they are hot.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

AZ, Ugh, very early in the morning and done by 10 am. Also a rope (maybe through a window) to secure the ladder.

Your picture looks like it is set up to work on the rake board which would be increasing in height as you move to the right. I hate working from a ladder and I would be thinking about a platform (flat one) going across. It could step up where needed. But working left to right doesn't work well with an up and down ladder.

Bud


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1


Once they are gooey and hot...they will mark really easily.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

I use bundles of shingles for stuff like this,one underneath and one through the rungs. Heavy and cumbersome,but it works and I always have shingles anywya


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I like Neal's idea the best. A couple other things are working against you too. I know you have to use the ladder at THAT angle to reach your work area, but, the angle is creating a lot of downward force on the shingles. In addition, that is a very HEAVY ladder which doesn't help either. If you can come up with a "buffer" as Neal suggested, put carpet or carpet padding on the bottom, you may limit the damage. Here in the midwest it doesn't get so "god-awful" hot and I can lay carpet padding down and then put a sliver of plywood over the padding and not do any damage.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Most of the roofers here just take the real hot afternoons off, we had one pair that worked with a lawn sprinkler on the roof. Not so good for painting.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I knew a lot of roofers in the deep south that would work from dawn to 10am and then come back after 4pm to finish the day during the hotter days of summer.


----------

